# RIP, Old Man



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I just got word that Eska's daddy, Condor von den Roten Vorbergen, Certified K9, AD, call name 'Deuce', suffered a spinal stroke yesterday and had to be put down.

He was screaming in pain, so it was definitely the best course of action.
I never met him, but from Melissa's stories about him, this is nearly as bad as losing one of my own dogs! 😥








.

RIP, Old Man. You were one of the great ones! 😥


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

From the pictures above, you can see he was everything a good GSD was meant to be: able to track down a criminal, or retrieve objects the perp had thrown away, yet totally safe with Melissa's small children.

Oh yeah, forgot to mention 'handsome'! 😁


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

OK, I’m sitting at a traffic light, crying. There has been so much of this on the forum that it’s getting really raw.
I am so very sorry.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

RIP sweet boy… He was a stunning example of the breed


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

Sorry to hear that


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

What a terrible week for forum members 💔


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I'm sorry, what a tragic loss.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Dunkirk, he made it to 12, but was almost totally blind from pannus. He would still chase after a ball though - he could often get a rough idea of where it landed, then he'd use his nose to locate it. It was quite amazing to watch!


----------



## Verachi (Mar 22, 2021)

Goodness what is going on here? And everyone thought 22 might be a better year.. RIP big guy


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Deuce has come home: 😥 
Grieving with Melissa - he was everything she was striving to produce in her breeding program!


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Very sorry to hear this. Though grieving person will find little relief in it now, over time, I trust she has great memories. Twelve years is a really good life span for a GSD, so I expect Deuce had a big heart and a good caretaker. And a great call name, btw.


----------

